# FS: Stands and equipment



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

reposting later


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Sorry to highjack, but I was looking at a pair of Beamswork 800s for my new 90G. What do you think (as you have used the brand) ?
Thanks


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cones and heaters going fast.

I like the Beamswork brand - I do have larger ones, which I am happy with.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Your quitting diacus?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

hi april - not quitting fully. will still have a tank. finished with the breeding - upcoming changes that will take more of my time - was able to give away my discus babies. hope to return to breeding one day.

update - cones are all reserved. the breeding pipes are still available.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated and added a few more items


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

open to trade for limestone rocks.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

added fish food and meds


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, what size is your coralife light please?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

size is 24"



Meum said:


> Hi, what size is your coralife light please?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Joseph, save the melafix for me.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

PM Sent for fusion 700


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump... some prices reduced... buy $10 get item free, buy $20 get two items free... which items are listed...


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

pm sent ~~


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

fish all sold... added more stuff... bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

all used 20G tanks sold... one new in package left... bump for rest


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The thread says it's a 24" fixture


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm'd for the 2 new sponge filters V....


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

90G tank/lids sold... the black pine stand is still available - reduced price... bump on other equipment, etc.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------

